# PA Winter Services 12/29/12 - Lots of Pics



## MatthewG

Another nice storm in the Lehigh Valley somewhere between 3"- 4"
I love weekend storms, so much less stress

Enjoy......


----------



## MatthewG

I am always first on site.....


----------



## MatthewG

More.................


----------



## MatthewG

Last few, have a nice day.


----------



## BC Handyman

So who is that in pic? You or employee?


----------



## 90plow

Thats looking good buddy!


----------



## snocrete

Good pics! The backhoe looks very nice Thumbs Up How is that Tak doing for traction?

Also, whats up with that bucket on the old wheel loader?


----------



## quigleysiding

Nic pics. We all know how hard it is to take the time to get them when you are busy.


----------



## fatheadon1

sweet pics thanks for taking them. how did all you stuff hold up?


----------



## awgolasplowing

great pictures thank you. can't wait till i'm able to take on contracts like that, nice straight level lots. seems like every drive way I plow has some weird turn or big hill.


----------



## Spool it up

text book results here ...lmbo got 1.5 ''


----------



## exmark

Great pics, especially that dually. It's a good looking truck.


----------



## 04FordF250

Great pictures. Looks like your backhoe was a great addition to your fleet.


----------



## peteo1

X2 on the dually. I like that 580 too


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Thank you for the inspirational pix Thumbs Up


----------



## MatthewG

The bald guy is my dad, its his job to manage and run the big salt truck.

The big custom loader bucket is 20' wide and is used to clear the big lot along with the Clark, a Bobcat and truck with 12' plow

The Tak has good traction going straight, gets a little slippery on turns, but it manages fine

So far everything is working and the only glitch was the back up/salt lights on the big truck stopped working, one more push and everyone should have their act together

Oh and the cheapo salt dogg style push spreader's handle totally cracked in half as it had some rust


----------



## GreenLeafPA

X2 on how was the traction with the Tak tl skid? I just got a tl130 last month, its sitting at my largest site with a 10 ft protech hooked up to it..


----------



## BlueRam2500

Great pics glad the big truck worked well for you.


----------



## Banksy

Great pics!


----------



## plowingkid35

You like that XLS? I was looking at putting a western wideout on my dump but found an XLS in the area for a relatively cheap price


----------



## DieselSlug

I wish i had some type of wing setup on my fisher plow. Most of the time the 7.5 foot just inst wide enough.


----------



## MatthewG

I'm not super impressed with the XLS, I did get some spill off, but maybe I was just taking too much. I wish the rubber edges were steel, they already wore pretty badly and now wont scrape well when I'm in 10' straight blade

I had to push back some drifts yesterday, I take these pictures in case anyone has a problem with my return trip bill


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

MatthewG;1551813 said:


> Another nice storm in the Lehigh Valley somewhere between 3"- 4"
> I love weekend storms, so much less stress
> 
> Enjoy......


is that bolt on extentions on that old cat loader


----------



## MatthewG

Here are 2 short GoPro videos, I'm uploading the 3rd


----------



## MatthewG

last GoPro Video, ripping down a long access road


----------



## fatheadon1

Hey what's all that white stuff?? Lol nice Videos man


----------



## Spool it up

you still getting hit with some decent events up there around mm70 below the appalachian !
another one of those rain/snow lines separating me from you .
its nice to see someone properly operate a blade .
good luck , enjoy


----------



## extremepusher

With all the roads and truck docks to pull, I would think a tractor (at least 70hp) with a blade on front and backblade would be more efficient. Or even a blizzard on one of the skid's.


----------



## V_Scapes

plowing that entrance road looks like alot of fun!


----------



## MatthewG

V_Scapes;1556437 said:


> plowing that entrance road looks like alot of fun!


It sure it, and I do only one driveway that is 1000 feet long, down hill from the road, curvy and lined with lamp posts, I do that for fun.

I try to enjoy myself before the employees come in, because once 15 guys show up for work, its no longer fun and I go into supervisor mode.

I spend all summer getting ready for this and there is not much time to just sit back and go back and forth and have fun at the same time


----------



## Dan85

Great photos, property looks good too!

How do you like the backhoe with the pusher? I hadn't ran one until last year and I was skeptical about it's performance, but I absolutely love it - better traction, faster travel and more maneuverable than a full size loader.


----------



## joe2025

This is just some video I took when I was fooling around waiting for my operator to show up. I have a few more I will post later. This was the second of two storms that we were hit with in three days. My hands are killing me from spending so much time in the truck. I think we were out for 31 hours on this one.
I never posted a video from youtube so I hope the link shows up. If not can some help explain how to insert a link to a Youtube video for this old man. LOL

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJ8I2ohpkRg

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehGsAqsI_-E

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOoV9P9sgFU


----------



## DieselSlug

joe2025;1557078 said:


> This is just some video I took when I was fooling around waiting for my operator to show up. I have a few more I will post later. This was the second of two storms that we were hit with in three days. My hands are killing me from spending so much time in the truck. I think we were out for 31 hours on this one.
> I never posted a video from youtube so I hope the link shows up. If not can some help explain how to insert a link to a Youtube video for this old man. LOL


The third one works if you copy and paste to browser. Looks like a large lot! Is it on a hill or something?

EDIT: Third one did work till you edited it?


----------



## joe2025

I'll have to fool around with the links until I can figure it out. DieselSlug, the lot is a little sloped and sits on top of a hill near a ski area. I counted 1300 parking spots when I was bidding on it and there is a boat load of sidewalk and patio area to be done.

I think I got the links to work correctly.


----------



## AMS77

Matt if your still having wear issue with the wing edges check out this website Jerre's Service they use to have a urethane edge for them.


----------



## Gioscapes

Nice videos and pic


----------



## MatthewG

Thanks - I hope I can add more pictures after tonight and tomorrow morning


----------



## MatthewG

Not much going on. We had 1.7" last Friday and two saltings from the Monday storm.

Pictures are very basic


----------



## alldayrj

That was some nice powder. Much easier to push than the usual concrete we get over in NY


----------



## MatthewG

Hey Plowsite

What a completely uneventful past few weeks. I have now been out a full 12 times with 2 extra half salting events

Of the 12 events 5 were plowing, of the 5 plows 4 were under 2" - Boring!!

Here are a few pics from today, all of my 36 acres are a half hour south of the only driveway I do which is for a friend close to my house, many times this year we would have 1" - 2" at home and have nothing more than wet lots with some slight accumulation on the north side of the long buildings

The snow in front of the XLS is 1" taken tonight


----------



## MatthewG

Last week stacking some salt, I have now hit 100 tons for the year


----------



## A&J Landscaping

Sweet pic


----------



## MatthewG

Here are four more from 3/18/2013, winter is not over around here another possible 6" on its way for Monday


----------



## cet

I think winter is paying us back for last year, good or bad, bad for me.


----------

